# SRAM red chaning ring torque spec?



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the torque spec for the chain ring fasteners on a SRAM Red crank? I don't see it in the SRAM crank/BB instruction sheet or the Tech Manual.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Tight


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Yup*



-dustin said:


> Tight


^^^^this. No need to get analytical about chainring bolts. "Good and tight" with a norma allen/torx wrench. Be sure to grease the threads and all contact surfaces (shoulders of bolts/nuts).


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I believe it depends on the type of bolt you are using. Max of 8nm for aluminium bolts and 10nm for steel.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

parity said:


> I believe it depends on the type of bolt you are using. Max of 8nm for aluminium bolts and 10nm for steel.


type of material AND size AND application...5mm bolts for stems are normally 5nm, for example. and they're generally steel. but the steel 6mm bolts on D/A crank arms are tightened to 12-15nm...
SRAM doesn't spec a torque for chainring bolts. tight is good. shimano, though says 12-16nm for the steel bolts used on ultegra...just grease them and make sure they're tight.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Make 'em tight, but be aware of breaking them. Ask me how I know...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Specialized S-Works crank with carbon spider which has SRAM Red 53-39 rings on it. The ring bolts are a special size, unique to Specialized, smaller than normal. No idea why. They are marked at 8 or 10Nm I believe (alloy). 

As they only have a screwdriver slot on the back (not the better torx or allen hole), I was only able to get them to about 7Nm, even using a special retaining tool at the the back. But they are holding up fine. 

I find it nervewracking tightening these bolts as they don't seem to tighten smoothly, and I broke one a few years ago and they are expensive!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The SRAM items appear to be little aluminum bolt/nut type things that are hollow. The back side (bolt?) has a 5mm hex and the front (nut?) a 6mm hex. Didn't take one off to determine the thread size, but it's gotta be significantly bigger than 6 mm. They're pretty snug as is.

Here's Rotor brand parts that say 7-8 Nm on them...

Rotor Chainring Bolts (5)


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

12nm is probably too tight. I mean, that is really cranking on the bolts. Just tighten with a small allen wrench and when it hurts your hand, you are done.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> I have a Specialized S-Works crank with carbon spider which has SRAM Red 53-39 rings on it. The ring bolts are a special size, unique to Specialized, smaller than normal. No idea why. They are marked at 8 or 10Nm I believe (alloy).
> 
> As they only have a screwdriver slot on the back (not the better torx or allen hole), I was only able to get them to about 7Nm, even using a special retaining tool at the the back. But they are holding up fine.
> 
> *I find it nervewracking tightening these bolts as they don't seem to tighten smoothly, and I broke one a few years ago and they are expensive*!


Very easy to cross thread them. If it doesn't feel smooth in your fingers when you first thread it, you're probably breaking it


----------

